# Small walk in wardrobe design



## sjalloq (7 Oct 2017)

Hi there,

I'm just starting a project to build a small walk in wardrobe next to an en suite bathroom. Photo's linked at the bottom. The opening is 1.2m wide with a normal 2.4m ceiling height. The main issue I'm having a brain freeze on is how to do the door frame so that it's flush with the plasterboard.

The wardrobe setup internally will have units right up to the door opening on the left, with a single door on the right allowing access. So there's no point having an opening door on the left hand side but I was thinking of having a matching false door for symmetry.

I like the idea of a frameless/architrave free door but have been struggling finding shadow gap beading and skirting in the UK. Any pointers? I'd like to continue the flush design across the en suite wall as I have a sliding door on that too.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/c16tAOtQb7sUGmhw1


----------



## sjalloq (13 Oct 2017)

Found a great video of what I'm after. Anyone know anyone in the UK that does Alu "reglets"? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5xj6XpHkrg

I found someone doing recycled PVCu ones so at least I have that as a backup: http://www.renderplas.co.uk/datasheet.php?productID=42


----------

